# Fan Speed 2900XT



## Avatar261 (Jun 28, 2007)

I was just wondering what fan speed settings people with 2900XT use?

my fan speed sits at 38% for 76 degrees.

Just wondering if people use a fixed or dynamic range?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2007)

Depends on what I'm doing. If I'm doing benchmark runs, I just crank it to 100%. For gaming, I use ATITool to set it at a constant 40% up to 90c, then 100% above 90c. Card hasn't gone above 75c for me yet.


----------



## Avatar261 (Jun 28, 2007)

Do i need to keep ATITool open to use dynamic range?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2007)

Avatar261 said:


> Do i need to keep ATITool open to use dynamic range?


Yeah. I just put it in the task bar.


----------



## Avatar261 (Jun 29, 2007)

How did you set it at 40%?

It only allows me to use 38 or 44.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2007)

Avatar261 said:


> How did you set it at 40%?
> 
> It only allows me to use 38 or 44.


You're right, I set it to 40%, but it defaults to 38%.


----------



## Avatar261 (Jun 29, 2007)

ahh, so you have it at 38% up 90c?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2007)

Avatar261 said:


> ahh, so you have it at 38% up 90c?


Yeah, but I have really good case airflow.


----------

